# Crayfish tankmates?



## Andrea

Hi, 
I recently bought a crayfish from Petco and he shares a 40 gal tank with 5 platys, a tetra and a gourami. He has only attacked a fish that was very sick and dying. He is still pretty small but I'm worried he will attack my other fish once he gets bigger. Does anyone know from experience what type of fish they can be kept with if any? Also what types of fish medicines can be used with them in the tank?


----------



## James0816

I don't know about meds but as far as tank mates, everything will be very iffy with them. The general rule of thumb for crays is....if they can catch it....they will eat it.


----------



## snail

The biggest problem is at night when the fish sleep on the bottom.


----------



## jons4real

I wanted crayfish so bad! I had to settle for shrimp. I hear that crayfish like to destroy plants....


----------



## Andrea

So I will probably have to find him a new home eventually =( He hasn't ate my plant he just likes to climb on it


----------



## nevets_eural

i just bought a blue lobster ( just a blue crawfish) and every night when i turn the lights off and go to bed he comes out and pulls up all my plants, so in the morning i have to set them all back up. its not that bad though cuz he is so cool looking


----------



## JRMunroe

I've had crayfish for years. They do like to do some landscaping whenever they feel like it. When he/she gets bigger, you'll find out.

My current crayfish has grown from the size of a nickel to over 9" long and living by itself. The tank has to be completely covered, and I mean solid. Otherwise, you'll find it walking about your living room, covered in dust and lint.

As far as meds go, just remove the crayfish (along with some of the water) whenever you add meds and you won't have to worry about it.

As far as being in with fish: I once got the bright idea of combining the crayfish tank and the feeder fish tank. Put 2 doz+ feeder minnows in with the crayfish (who was about 5" long at the time). Next morning there were 4 left. Don't ask how he was able to fit all them into his stomach, just did.


----------



## NeonShark666

Crayfish are predators and will eat anything they can get their claws on. Fast swimmers that swim near the top like Daniois, Clouds and some Tetras may be OK, Corys and Snails no. If you find a fish big enough and mean enough to live with your Crayfish you may find your Crayfish becoming lunch!


----------



## Shiban

I've had my blue cray that is about 4" living with 6 baby panda corys for about a month and she hasn't touched one. She hasn't even gone after my ghost shrimp. She eats the veggies I give her and some lobster bites that I got, but she doesn't go after any of the fish. I'm either lucky or she's lazy.


----------



## jrman83

Shiban said:


> I've had my blue cray that is about 4" living with 6 baby panda corys for about a month and she hasn't touched one. She hasn't even gone after my ghost shrimp. She eats the veggies I give her and some lobster bites that I got, but she doesn't go after any of the fish. I'm either lucky or she's lazy.


How do you know what it does at night?


----------



## Shiban

jrman83 said:


> How do you know what it does at night?


I don't. But I have yet to see an injury or missing fish.
They only thing I've noticed is her passion for redecorating.


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y

worlds laziest or the biggest wuss of a blue cray right here...if I dont drop the sinking pelletts right on top of him the 8 rosy red feeder fish I got for him to eat, eat it all. its been 2 weeks


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics

I keep mine with a 8" red ear slider and a dozen or two rosies and 6 very large comets. If he can catch it he gets to eat it. The turtle and the craw have had a fight already and they have their differences worked out and are actually kinda funny to watch together now. If it gets ate, thats life.

I am also for the theory of "if it can catch it". No matter what you do, you cant stop nature.


----------

